

Protecting sensitive data in memory [2001] - josh-wrale
http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/security/library/s-data.html?dwzone=security

======
josh-wrale
In answer to myself, it seems Java continues to be inept at in-memory data
security. See: [http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/20322/why-
encryp...](http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/20322/why-encrypt-data-
in-memory)

